# Borrowing Tools



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I just read this post Treehugger and it got me thinking:

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/peer-to-peer-tools-cut-co2.php

First of all, how do you feel about lending out tools? Would you be willing to do it for a relative stranger (even if he/she paid)?

Personally, I'd be afraid of them doing some long term damage that I wouldn't see or know about ever. I'm fairly protective of what little I have and though I would be more than happy to help, I'd rather be there to help than lend out a router to someone I'm not convinced can use one properly.

~Danny


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Luckily, it doesn't come up much for me. I'm not big on borrowing or lending.

I would really have to take it on a case by case basis. If I felt really good about a person's trustwothiness, and his reason for wanting to borrow my tool instead of buying his own, I would be okay with it. But I would not lend tools to a near-stranger, or someone who I felt was just being a moocher.

I hate to borrow a tool, because if anything happened I would have to repair or replace it, and I'd have nothing to show for the expense. My neighbor has offered on several occasions to lend me his planer, but I'd rather do without until I can purchase my own.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Depends on the tools. If you're talking about clamps, a marking gauge, combination square, shoot even glue - go ahead, man!

But if it's got a blade, forget it. I took the time to sharpen it, I'm the only one that's gonna use it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually try to convince to "borrower" to allow me to help with the project- that way the tools really never leave my care.

For one particular "friend", I know it will never be returned so I usually end up giving it to him and buying a new one. (great excuse for replacing aging tools!)

Lew


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

My tools are hands off to virtually anyone. There are a few exceptions, people who are A) very respectful or B) I owe them money


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

this is a very touchy subject, i generaly never lend out my hand tools, but a couple of buddies and i have different power tools so we do share those.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I never lend a tool. I used to but nevermore. If someone needs to use one of my tools, they need to find a way to use it in my shop with me standing nearby. I also don't lend my underware, toothbrush, razor, or anything else that I feel is so personal.


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

I will lone mine out, but only to a few people.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Neither a lender nor a borrower be.

bob


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

I once lent my tractor and post-hole digger to a friend, when I got it back the PTO shaft was bent and useless which meant he snagged a root or a rock and did not disengage the PTO quick enough and probably was halfway to China.. When I asked him about he totally denied hitting anything…..never again….


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I did but don't anymore. I loaned a block plane to my neighbor of 20 years. He's getting into rustic furniture making. When he brought it back, he mentioned that it was getting dull so he touched it up with a file. My heart skipped a beat but I figured it was my fault for loaning it out. The following day I figured I'd work on the plane iron and correct the problem. I was much surprised when I discovered no marks on the blade but the toe of the plane was now rounded upwards. No more lending!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

My tools never leave my shop unless I am the one borrowing them. People use my tools all the time in my shop though. I'm not greedy, and tools are meant to be used. However, that is a cabinet shop, not a precision furniture shop. The tools I have in my garage are hands off. Those are the ones I keep tuned to fit my needs. Basic tools though in the shop can be used by anyone. Actually, when I hire someone I only require they bring a drill, tape measure, pencil, and their own chisels. It's always nice if they bring squares and marking guages, and things like that. Those are all tools they should be able to afford. I really think it depends on the situation too.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Like many others have said, if a buddy want to use one of my tools, he better find a way to use it in my presence.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

I made the mistake of loaning some tools to somebody I was taeching how to cut dovetails with, thinking she was going to practice at home. Loaned a backup set of chisels I sharpened for her, a saw and marking guage. She didn't practice, didn't see her skills progress and didn't stick with learning to cut the dovetails. I still have the stock prepared for the box she wanted to make sitting in my shop (nice curly maple, too). It took me months to get the chisels back. NEVER again will loan out a tool except to my father or child. The whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always lived by Bob #2's rule, but I will lend to a very few select friends (I can count the ones on one hand).


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

The one and only person who I let borrow and run my tools is my next door neighbor. 1. Because he lets me borrow his dump truck, trailer, skid steer, front-end loader, etc without even asking, if it is in the lot and doesn't have a sign saying it is broken, take it, since he is a contractor and fanatical about his toys I know I can trust him with mine. Plus the only things he has borrowed to date are pipe-clamps and the roofing nailer. I think he needs a roofing nailer for xmas for the amount of time mine spends at his house 

The wife also tends to borrow things, she has her own cordless drill, tape measure, screw driver set, etc so she can feel empowered, but every now and then I come home and have to say "The sander needs to find its way home now" which it usually does.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Other than my son, daughter, grandkids and wife nobody borrows my tools.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't borrow, and have stopped lending. When I use to lend, the other person would not bring it back when finished or it was bent or broken. My pet peeve is when I purchase something and maintain it, I do not want to go to someone else and ask for it back when I need it. There are rental businesses around if you need it only once go rent it.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't loan out tools. Period. No if's, how's, why's, who's, or but's about it. No way, No how. When I'm dumb enough to loan them out, they always come back broken.

I've had too many bad experiences. Those that need the tools typically don't know how to maintain them, or keep them from getting messed up. I know guys that could borrow a truckload of tools and 7 months later they would return a five gallon bucket of parts (rusted at that). "Oh yeah, it's all there," they'll say. "Ah, it's just a little rust, they were only left in the rain since last July… it'll clean up." People call me anal retentive, but I think they are just irresponsible.

No Tools Loaned.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

i with everyone on this subject to many bad memorys and the worst thing they were to family so i say no no no if i havnt got a tool i need i go buy it or wait till i can afford it so like everyone else my tools are to valuble to me to lend anything

Andy aka pommy


----------



## spoonman (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two friends that i would loan tools. As one has everything I have plus some, he would never ask, but if he did, I would allow it. As for the other, he is a metal worker and has provided me with great many fabrications, jigs, and sharpenings. But I agree with most that I would rather a person find their way into my ample shop to use my tools. It's not much, but it's all hard earned.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Loaning your important things ( cars, money, tools, wife…) to friends and family can cause far greater damage to a relationship than any inconvenience you might experience by tagging along to help.

If it leaves without me, I don't expect it to return,that way I'm pleasantly suprised if it returns in the same shape, or even returns at all.

Q


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

The other day, we were out with friends, and were talking about the project I'm working on for my daughter's room.
He latter called and asked if I had a table saw he could come over and make a few cuts on for some garage shelves.
So in this case nothing left my garage er shop, so I'm in the group of you can barrow it as long as it does not leave my sight.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

I heard a saying once that "if you have to borrow something twice, it's time to buy one of your own". I tend to apply that to myself rather than others as I hate to ask for the loan of a tool. With that being said, I loan and borrow with two of my neighbors and my best friend. I have a couple of my buddies power tools and he has a couple of mine. I have tools they wouldn't ask to borrow the same as I wouldn't ask for the loan of some of their things, although I would probably loan any tool if asked. They are after all, just things.

Mart


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

I am far from thinking I am a knowledgeable about tools, but what I know is a good tool is expensive and should be well cared for and used properly. I have broken or damage enough tools without having to loan them out for more abuse.

Having said all this, I have loaned tools in the past and would likely do so again to help a friend and family member out.

Dalec


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I Don't lend out tools. If a friend asks me I usually say I don't make a habit of it but you can borrow it this time on the condition you replace it or have it fixed if you break it. They usually don't take up the offer.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I've lived in my home for about 35 years. The place next to me is a rental and just guessing, I'd have to say there have been more than 25 families move in and out of the place. It seems that at one time or another, they always ask to borrow my lawn mower. When they ask, I tell them how long I've lived here and that I've only had two mowers in all that time. Then I ask them if they know why my mowers have lasted so long. After they say no, I tell them it's because I've never loaned it to anyone and it's been taken care of. Then I tell them that it's nothing personal, but I do not loan anything. But I do have a brother-in-law that I trust and will loan him anything I have. He takes better care of stuff than I do. On the other hand, I know that if I loan something to my son, I can kiss it goodbye. Sometimes it's hard to say….. but "no" is a very powerful word. I use it a lot.


----------



## ScaryDAve (Sep 3, 2008)

I loan my stuff out freely with guys who are teachin me and are better than I am since they tend to come back sharper and in better shape than when they left.

I prolly would not lend out stuff to guys less experienced than myself but I let my boy use anything he want's once I teach him how and watch him do it a few times. I figure it's worth the price of whatever he might break (nothin so far) to get to work with him.

The 50" circular sawmill I have been building is the exception. Not because I am worried he will damage it but because its very simply a spinning deathtrap.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I lent out a brand new belt sander (4×24)...........never saw him or the sander again.

I lent out my door handle jig for drilling passage door handles….........havent seen the jig nor him.

I still lend oiut a few shaper bits to professional shops and they return the favour but that said, I do not borrow, nor lend out my toys.

I changed the locks on my shop and not even the wife gets a key.

Cheers


----------

